# trouble posting pictures



## wendyp (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all. I would love to share some pictures of my little Miss Hilda with all of you here, but I am having trouble getting pictures to upload/attach. I am browsing my pictures, selecting the picture, and adding the file. When I go to preview my message-the pictures are not there. Any suggestions would be appreciated (because I know you love to look at pictures just as much as me)  Thank you!


----------



## wendyp (Feb 29, 2012)

it also seems that Miss Hilda's ticker is not posting as it should either. :?: :roll:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The problem with your ticker is you are using html to add it. Html is not allowed on the forum and it will not parse. You need to use the forum commands. [ img ] [ /img ] without the spaces are the image tags.

Are you trying to attach images, or link them from a different website?

PS: I have fixed your signature for you.


----------



## wendyp (Feb 29, 2012)

I was just trying to attach images from my computer. And thank you so much for fixing the ticker-it's beautiful.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is the forum giving you an error or warning message? The forum does have some limitations to the size you are allowed to post.

Images must be below 2MB in file size.

If you are getting an error message, please let me know what it says.


----------



## lcam85 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm having the same issue with my ticker as well.

...never mind...fixed it


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

lcam85 said:


> I'm having the same issue with my ticker as well.


I think you need to remove the spaces in your [ img ] tags. There should be no spaces at all. You need to remove them in the first one and the last one.


----------

